# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  درگاه پرداخت yii

## moghada30

با سلام و عرض ادب
برای اسکریپت فروشگاهیم دنبال درگاه پرداخت هستم دوستان اسکریپتم با yii طراحی شده ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .متشکرم

----------


## charcharkh

خب بایست از بانک مورد نظر درخواست بدی و خودشون بهت سمپل میدن و ادامه کار ...

----------


## charcharkh

برای چه بانکی رو میخواهید ؟

آیا حساب باز کردید و کارهای مقدماتی و اولیه رو انجام دادید ؟

----------

